# HMPK from LFS - comments on form needed



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not going to breed him, but most of the expert opinions are here...
please comment on this little guy, just what I thought was a rare find at petsmart oO


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

He's a very nice boy! Although some faults of his are his lack of sharp "D" caudal his anal needs to be a bit more shapely,weak ventrals, bumpy topline (not sure if from angle) and a broader dorsal base.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD good enough for me 

I actually think the completely symetrical plakats look silly 

can you explain topline to me?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

He is beautiful aokashi! Very rare find at Petsmart. Well congrats and enjoy him.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. Explain the topline to me to? I dont see anything Wrong with the topline. Because of the Body structure of any short finned Betta Splendens (Only reffering to Traditional, HMPK, and Short Finned Halfmoon) a slightly more curved topline would not be considered a fault whereas it would be wit the longer fin tail types. 
The faults I see with this male are. He should have sharper caudal edges, His anal should be more pointed, the edge to his anal should be cleaner and should slope more. His Caudal Branching should be more even, And also. Whats wrong with his ventrals? I dont see anything wrong with them


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think what victor meant was the ventrals are a bit scraggly instead of being beautiful and full 

so the top line is basically the spine?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

IwantitIwantitIwantitIwantit
SO jealous. I don't even know what I would do if I seen this in a store. I'd be afraid of picking up the cup because I'd faint with happy. He's just... simply. GORGEOUS!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> IwantitIwantitIwantitIwantit
> SO jealous. I don't even know what I would do if I seen this in a store. I'd be afraid of picking up the cup because I'd faint with happy. He's just... simply. GORGEOUS!


ahahaha I did exactly just that. saw him... picked up the cup... and hugged it around the store with me whilst I looked at all the other goods XD I was afraid someone else would take him if I took my eyes off him!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I love laki and Aokashi!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god I'd cover the cup too in case someone wanted to fight! lol He's worth fighting for. Mustard gas dragon scale HMPK is like my dream fish! What are you going to name him?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

My Petsmart which I only have one by me never has any HMPK or PK. That's it I have to leave Chicago. LOL!  I really LOVE your little guy. So very handsome!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, he's beautiful! We get a lot of really nice plakats at my petsmart. Last time i found a really nice black and green DTHM. It took every ounce of self control to leave him there!
As far as your guy's form goes, I actually really like his topline - no bumps that I can see. His caudal edges should be sharper, and his anal could use some work, but other than that he's very lovely!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks ^____^

@Laki - I'm not going to name him, hahah. he's already got a new owner and a 5gal waiting 

will be united with his lovely future home in one month ^_^

i bought him because I couldnt bear the thought of a terrible betta newbie to put him in a cold, tiny bowl...

he was too lovely for that


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness That's really nice of you  His new owner will love him and name him something wonderful 
Sorry to hijack btw. I know you were wondering about form. SORRY


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

That's ok! I already got my answer  wanted to brush up on my betta form knowledge a bit...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I dreamt about your fish lol


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw there was a little dip where the first ray of the dorsal is and near the head. I guess it's not really that noticeable haha


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Great find. 

IMO he has very few flaws. As others said, caudal could be more pointy. But he has good rays - though they are not equal.
Anal should be rounded like that and the bottom line of anal looks straight enough. 
Dorsal has nice front ray - though it could be a bit longer.
Ventrals could be more smooth/straight and a bit wider ( but that is wide enough).
His top line looks OK to me. Perhaps his scales could be better. 

Congrats on your find


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Just beautiful! I would have done the same thing for a guy like him!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice Dragon you got there


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Indjo for the detailed analysis!
@ junglist- cant beat your PKs!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

hehe Thanks aokashi for your kind words, they may be nice but they can't beat your artwork ;]



aokashi said:


> Thanks Indjo for the detailed analysis!
> @ junglist- cant beat your PKs!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Indjo. A comment on your opinion on the anal being "straight" according to the IBC standards the anal should slope


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

This guy is amazing!!! I LOVE my HMPK's!!!! I think he is a rare/great find from Petsmart and I am so happy he found a home with you!!!! His colors and tail pattern are so striking, I too would ran out of the store with him!!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

mo said:


> indjo. A comment on your opinion on the anal being "straight" according to the ibc standards the anal should slope


As far as I know it's something like this:
View attachment 66356


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL I find it amusing that the IBC sets a stardard for beauty... and everyone goes for it. what if tomorrow they suddenly decide the the OHM is desirable with a sloped extra long anal, minimal ventrals and dumbo ears...?  O swear someone is making this stuff up XD right now it seems like the perfectly even fin thing is the goal


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Junglist said:


> hehe Thanks aokashi for your kind words, they may be nice but they can't beat your artwork ;]



You two.... I pat you in the back. You pat me in the shoulder...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The topline is not bad, imo. Just that little dip after the dorsal, which doesn't get a whole lot broader in any Plakat I've seen. And the peduncle is broad enough to support the tail, which is quite balanced and symmetrical despite it's other faults. The spine runs more through the middle of the fish. All that topline stuff is muscle and ribs. 
I suppose the ventrals could be fuller, but they're certainly adequate and nicely formed.
I always notice scalage. His is a little murky, but not bad. 
<-----And, as you can see, I really like that color.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD always great to have your input, Hallyx and his grumpy avatar!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually it isnt supposed to be like that. 

"Anal: The anal fin has a trapezoid shape with the front rays (anterior) part shorter than the rear (posterior) part. From the front to the back the anal show as gradual slope coming to a pointed tip."


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Mo said:


> Actually it isnt supposed to be like that.
> 
> "Anal: The anal fin has a trapezoid shape with the front rays (anterior) part shorter than the rear (posterior) part. From the front to the back the anal show as gradual slope coming to a pointed tip."


Isn't that what the example shows?
yes the anal has to be a trapezium shape. The bottom part of the anal fin (don't know what to call it) has to be straight from front to back .... not curving outward like a HM's anal. And definitely not curving inward, making the anal look unbalanced.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont like how that is worded... It is supposed to slope inward. I have spoken to Certified Judges and they have said that it should slope... One Reason the first fish would beat the second in a show is because of the sloped anal


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure how it's like with the IBC but locally we choose straight bottom anal line. The ventrals must not be longer than the longest anal ray.

Both of your examples, IMO, have straight bottom anal line. ..... I could be wrong.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Anal fin shape. Isn't that one of the defining differences between the two classes of Plakat?

What are they: traditional Plakat and......?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

show I think? one was meant to be like symmetrical. traditional had less even fins, curved anal, rounder tail....


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Theres three types if placate traditional, asymmetrical and symmetrical


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Victor
They are suppose to be asymmetrical (long anal fin)
Symmetrical PK has equal fin lengths and long/wide dorsal (a DT carrier/geno)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Aokashi he is beautiful!

Mo beautiful fish! It is silly how they define perfect lol.

I prefer the look of the more straight edge, looks more clean. Though most fish are welcomed in my books! No real big fish lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

kfryman said:


> No real big fish lol.


Thanks!

that's why I can never understand oscar lovers...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You've got a beautiful boy there.
I DO love oscars, just in a differant tank LOL


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> My Petsmart which I only have one by me never has any HMPK or PK. That's it I have to leave Chicago. LOL!  I really LOVE your little guy. So very handsome!


:O You live close to me! Our LFS gets theirs from a supplier in Chicago, and they all seem pretty healthy and lively other than a few that look like they bit their tails during shipping. If they stay there any length of time, though, they grow back pretty well. I go into the LFS probably once every couple of weeks, at least, so I often check on them. xD


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a gorgeous fish! <3 Great luck! The petsmart on Broadway?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> That is a gorgeous fish! <3 Great luck! The petsmart on Broadway?


yuppers XD although I just realized that petland discounts has some nice bettas for half the price!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice guy from LFS


----------

